# What critter would you get if ...



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

... you had this set-up?
What do you guys think I could keep in this tank with minimum change?
Picture of the tank

It's a 75 gallon tank which is 48 inches long, 18 inches wide and 19 inches tall. Here's a close-up of the rocks and gravel in it, there's also one driftwood inside.
It has everything you see plus fluorescent lights. It's located in the basement so unless I operate the lights [which I'd rather do to at a minimum] it will only get some direct sunlight in the mornings until noon.

I was thinking of coming up with a reasonably-sized container [3-4 gallons of water] that I could have water in and set inside and roughly be at the same level with the gravel.
My goal is to get a critter that I can keep in that set-up without adding water except for abovementioned container. I was thinking of getting some hermit crabs but I don't know how I am going to maintain the temperature which is around 68-72*F or moisture. I definitely have quite a few pounds of various sized and shaped empty seashells, not pictured.

So what do you guys think? What sort of pet should I get? I hate seeing that tank just sitting there not being used.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Personally, I'd get a snake if I had that setup and a different husband.  Or a bearded dragon, horny toad, etc.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

maybe some gekos


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Horny toad! I love horny toads, they're as cute as can be and pretty friendly. A 75 for hermit crabs, no offense, seems like an awful waste of a large tank.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree, unless I plan on starting a "true" colony of 100. And even so, it seems that there's a lot of parameters I need to take care of: weekly bathing, moisture, temp, etc. I'd rather do away with those.

Puffer Pita: same problem. Wife hates snakes and rodents for that matter. I don't get it, she thinks spiders are cute but when she saw the hamsters at PetCo she steered clear of that area.
Keep the recommendations coming, I'll make a list, do the research and make a decision. Then we get to the not so easy part of finding the pets


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

id get 3 or 4 leopard geckos


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

i've had bearded dragons and they are cool, just get a heat lamp because they like to bask in the sun and a water pool for them to cool off.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

actually my friend has a ball python called "mr. snake" he's awesome, so i have to change my mind and say ball python


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't think a 75 is big enough for a ball python, but I could be wrong. 

Scuba, I love horny toads! I grew up with them all over the place and I really miss them.

fishbone, hubby HATES snakes and spiders.  If I had a 75, I'd definitely go for a bearded dragon though since I can't find horny toads for sale.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd get a Bearded Dragon if I had a spare 75g. They're a lot of fun and have a lot of personality.

I do currently have a 75g with 37 land hermit crabs in it  . If you're really interested in hermit crab keeping, check us out at http://www.hermitcrabassociation.com/ or http://landhermitcrabs.com/ . It's a fascinating hobby. Some of our members have 125g tanks (or larger), and some have made really big custom "crabitats". It wouldn't be an "awful waste of a large tank", if that's what you want to do with it. Hermit crabs CANNOT be kept in those teeny "kritter keepers", unless all you want to do is kill them as fast as possible. Pet stores will tell you anything; they're just out to make a buck.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Willow, I was sure the 75g would be adequate for housing a fair number of hermits. The problem is the substrate is not sand but fine gravel as you can see in the pic in my original post. Then I have to worry about the upkeep of moisture and temperature. In that big of a tank and a relatively dry ambient environment, it may prove to be a challenge. The tank is covered as you can see, but not airtight. Just your standard covers with lamp.

I talked to the wife, she's not a big fan of snakes or geckos, frogs and such. Hermits would go great but I'll wait for some advice from the experienced on setting up a propper environment, see what it takes and then decide if I want to go that route or not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Puffer Pita said:


> I don't think a 75 is big enough for a ball python, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Scuba, I love horny toads! I grew up with them all over the place and I really miss them.
> 
> fishbone, hubby HATES snakes and spiders.  If I had a 75, I'd definitely go for a bearded dragon though since I can't find horny toads for sale.


i love horny toads and bearded dragons. i think they're just adorable and would love to keep one.
You're from Texas, right? I am too, but i never saw a horny toad. My mom claims she saw one once. Tons of rattlesnakes where i was though. Many different snakes for that matter. Anoles verywhere too. I loved those little anoles!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I put a Betta in the 3-4G container...what more could you ask for ???

:fish: 


RC


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

If I had the tank I would go with either a pair of bearded dragons, or some horny toads.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Ooh, what about [I know it's completely unrelated] a beginner-friendly tarantula? Or two, given the huge size of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

eww. lol
not my personal preference. :razz:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> i love horny toads and bearded dragons. i think they're just adorable and would love to keep one.
> You're from Texas, right? I am too, but i never saw a horny toad. My mom claims she saw one once. Tons of rattlesnakes where i was though. Many different snakes for that matter. Anoles verywhere too. I loved those little anoles!


Yup, from El Paso. Not as many anoles but tons of rattlers and lizards of various types. And I loved all the armadillos and roadrunners. And horny toads everywhere you looked.  I haven't been home literally in decades, I really miss it.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey, small world!  I was born in William Beaumont.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, but I'm betting I was a decade or two earlier.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

So was mine. 30 years earlier. 

Man, now I really feel old. ROFL


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hahah, definitely depends on who you ask. :lol:


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

i HAD a 75 gallon. i did this 
http://www.crestedlady.com/howto.htm
it was really great and everyone would love it when they came over. you could put some crested geckos in there. becareful because 2 males will kill each other. if you put 1 nice male and maybe 3 or 4 females they will breed for you. you could sell the babies and make some money =D. the good thing about crested geckos are that they do not require insects. they eat powerdered food or you could feed them baby food even though i recomend the repashy superfoods crested gecko diet meal replacement power. they do not require any special heating or lighting. they do fine in room temperate. you just need to do daily misting (twice a day is fine) to keep humidity beyond 70%. even the eggs incubate at room temperature. there are many forums and website out there with breeding information. crested geckos are very easy to breed and take care of (in my opinion the easiest among lizards and geckos).


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

CRESTED GECKOS for sure. like said they have basically no special requirements like said before eat baby food (no daily runs to the pet-store for smelly crickets) my friends love em (even the ones that don't like animals) ive had two for two years they are both male tho but don't fight because they have grown up with eachother. they are like brothers sometimes fight over babyfood, just a little bite or two, but usually they sleep on eachother and look awesome. look into them, they are a bit pricey but a billion times cooler then hermits(had them also) and they actually LIKE being held and taken out of their cage, unlike most other geckos, lizards. i would suggest live plants if u get them tho to raise humidity. my mom even likes them


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

import_nation said:


> i HAD a 75 gallon. i did this
> http://www.crestedlady.com/howto.htm
> it was really great and everyone would love it when they came over. you could put some crested geckos in there. becareful because 2 males will kill each other. if you put 1 nice male and maybe 3 or 4 females they will breed for you. you could sell the babies and make some money =D. the good thing about crested geckos are that they do not require insects. they eat powerdered food or you could feed them baby food even though i recomend the repashy superfoods crested gecko diet meal replacement power. they do not require any special heating or lighting. they do fine in room temperate. you just need to do daily misting (twice a day is fine) to keep humidity beyond 70%. even the eggs incubate at room temperature. there are many forums and website out there with breeding information. crested geckos are very easy to breed and take care of (in my opinion the easiest among lizards and geckos).


I LOVE ur set-up. i have a mini one of yours without the "great stuff" with two geckos. how many did urs have?


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a 55g that has Madegascar hissing ****************roaches in it. They'e great pets, believe it or not!


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Heeheehee. The automatic editor got me on that one. That's just funny.

****************roach. 

Heeheehee. I am easily amused.


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

i had a breeding group in the 75 gallon. i have 1 male and 4 females. it was very nice but i eventually sold the tank and the breeding group. i still have the 75 gallon stand though. i am going to probably start a piranha tank. i currently havae 3 rbps in a 20gallon long. they are just 3" piranhas. when they get bigger i need a 75 gallon... sigh i have like no space o.0


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i would personally have anoles. i am not sure how many would fit well in the tank, but i would guess atleast 6!

green anoles are awesome! you should look into it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

i would go with either leopard geckos or bearded dragons.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

what about a few chameleons, they are great pets, just a little slow


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

nah, not a few...
just one.

they are hard to care for and demanding, so make sure you are up to the challenge


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

personally, i think they are really easy to care for, to long to tell all(search on google for more info) but apart from simple issues like heating,feeidng and handling, all the rest is quite simple. i once had a pair (i thought were 1 male and 1 female, turned out both female) and they were one of the coolest pets ever. it was such a great convosation starter. of course, its up to you


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah, everyone has their own opinion of whats easy to care for and whats not 

did you decided yet?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

The tank will stay untouched for now, until I can convince the wife to let me get a tarantula  At least that's the decision for now. Plus, having 2 tanks already on my hands, it's proving to be a bit too much to handle with the limited spare time I have right now. That's because, well, it's a cool pet, I'd love one and the suggested above all have a requirement or another which I'd have to accomodate somehow. Either light, heat, no light, humidity, etc etc.
Thanks everyone for your suggestions, they've been noted and put in a safe place, believe you me


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Alright, so I'm playing with the idea of setting up this tank as a crabitat.
What I am thinking of doing is dividing it and have half beach and half water, filtered, heated. I could even put a small waterfall at the opposite end of the beach and create a little stream which flows into the water-side. The base of the beach would be half white gravel substrate already present in the tank and half pool filter sand. I'm affraid of using 100% PFS due to compacting/gasses issues. Substrate would be a total of about 4-6 inches tall. I also plan on placing some potted plants in there to create a more realistic environment.
I plan on dividing the wet and dry parts by placing a 6 or 8in slanted piece of either plexiglass or aquarium glass, glued with good'ol aquarium silicone. I might actually consider some other material than glass or plexiglass, as it will be covered by river rocks anyway, aspect is not important but functionality is.
Is this sounding like a good idea so far?
The water side will be brackish, filtered and heated.
Here's the remaining issue though: ambient temp. The aquarium is 17 inches wide inside and the land mass would probably be 22 inches long. The literature says temp should be at least 72*F. During winter, this being my basement, temp will be as low as 66-68*F. The water side isn't an issue as I can just get a submersible heater, but the land mass and ambient temp is the issue.

Can you guys offer some ideas? I can't have a heatlamp as these guys will need night time. An undertank heating mat might be a good idea but I will have to burry it INSIDE the aquarium as I doubt it will be very efficient given the thickness of the land mass. If I go the route of the undertank heater, will this also warm up the air inside the tank, which is covered? It's about 18in tall.
DYIs or retrofitting heaters ideas more than welcome. Basically either heated pads or coils that don't need to be in a wet/moist environment to function [ie, dry-running]

Ideas? Thoughts? Observations?


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

That sounds like a really cool set-up.
As for your heating issues, would something like this work?

 Fluker's Ceramic Heating Emitter


I used these when I kept iguanas, worked great. 

Lasha


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes! I was recommended and I settled on ceramic bulbs. I was told 60w should do the trick, I can always get one from a LFS and if too strong or too weak, return it for something else.
I'll keep a log once I start


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, I had ceramic heat emitters in my crabitat for a while, but they evidently don't work well with thermostats (the temp would sometimes just drop, like the emitter had burned out, but it hadn't :? ), so I switched to nighttime red heat lamps (100 watts for the 55g, 150 for the 75g, but with thermostats to regulate the temp. If you don't get a thermostat, use a lower wattage--you don't want baked crabs). I don't really care for the red glow, but it keeps the temp just right. You should aim for a hot area of about 80-82 degrees, and a cool area of about 72 degrees. Some people will put an under-tank heater on the side of the tank, but this doesn't really add much to the air temps, just heats the immediate substrate.

It's great to have a water area with brackish water, but you should also have a couple water dishes--one with only fresh water, and one with full-strength salt water. They don't have to be huge, but the crabs need to be able to regulate the saline balance of the water they keep in their shells.

Eco-Earth (or another coconut coir substrate) is a great addition to a crabitat, especially if you want live plants. I like to mix Eco-Earth and fine playsand (they sell the best stuff at Toys-R-Us), about 75% EE/25% sand. I don't know what pool filter sand is like, but if it packs well (like to make a sandcastle with), it should be fine. The lower substrate needs to be kept moist so it doesn't fall in on the crabs as they tunnel. The top can be dry or moist, whatever you prefer, as long as the lower level is moist enough to pack. This also helps to keep the humidity up. 

Have fun with your new crabitat! Hermit crabs are really cool if they're well cared for.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Substrate question.
For the dry portion, are there any precautions I should be taking? What I mean is, taking in consideration that there will be moisture, should I try to keep the sand a certain depth? Should I indeed set it on a bed of gravel substrate or can I just have a 4-5 inches thick layer of sand on the dry part? What I'm worried about is compacting and any mold or other nasty stuff that may or may not develop underneath. Or is this really a concern only for fully-submersed aquarium substrate? Maybe I can get away with just sand all the way through?

BTW, this would be a fiddler/red clawed crab environment, at least right now, not a hermit crabitat. I might go hermit later down the road, but fiddler and red crabs seem to have lower care requirements [no specific humidity as long as there's at least some, no fighting over shells, etc]


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't know much about the other kinds of crabs. I know there are forums and web sites about them, as well. With hermit crabs, you don't usually have to worry about the sand developing gas pockets ar anything, because the crabs are alway digging and aerating the substrate. And it's not a good idea to set it on a bed of gravel, because the crabs will end up mixing the gravel into the sand, and it'll be a huge mess. I don't think fiddlers burrow so enthusiastically, so it may not be an issue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

i don't know about in captivity but in the wild, fiddlers live in burrows. i have seen them my self in Florida. I have no clue if they are the same species or not but I just thought i would say that they live in burrows naturally.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

You are correct, they do live in burrows. Methinks I should just go with playsand. Safer and nicer looking.
fishguy, since you've seen them in their natural habitat ... are they loners? Did you see a bunch together, or?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

they are often found in large groups but not too close together. they are deff. not loners. it is pretty cool watching them come out of their holes and try to get mates(this i have only seen on TV). I would go with Play sand as well because once you get past the surface, it has very good burying sand, nice and thick. it also retains moisture well. we have a large sand box in our back yard and my sister and i dig lots of tunnels in it. i saw them alot in the water too so make sure you give them a water area.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Sure thing, the tank will be half and half brackishwater/beach [playsand]
So there really isn't anything I should be worrying about as far as the thick layer of compacted sand and a bit of moisture in it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

i don't think so. after all, they do live on beaches in the wild. i think thick is good because they make really long burrows. if you have any other questions just ask. http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Fiddler Crabs.htm

that has some good info on it too.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

That site seems to use pool filter sand as a substrate, it creates a nice contrast. Now that I think about it, the crabs will show better with that kind of white color. I will do some testing and see how PFS compacts and how easy it is to sustain burrows. Right now it's in the original bag in my garrage. Although there's no significant humidity it's as if it's completely wet. Very easy for me to make sand castles and such out of it.

That site is awesome, the guy who wrote the fiddler and red claw crab articles that I read is funny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

i love the site. i go on it every day. the same guy wrote all the pages with the exception of a few. all of the care sheets are funny. his name is Larry Arnold. i don't know how i know remembered that. it is just a name that will stick with you forever..lol


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, work has begun.
This week-end I did a complete tear-down of the 75g, washed it thoroughly with a solution of half water, half vinegar and salt. Also thoroughly rinsed the sand that I will use. Had the glass divider cut to dimensions and put it in place with aquarium silicone.
Here's a slideshow, you can follow my progress, I will keep posting pictures as I go.
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/fishb0nex/album/576460762399855332/photo/294928804356216498/0
In case you haven't used Yahoo Photos before, in the upper right corner you'll have < and > blue arrows to navigate through the photos


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, the glass divider in my aquarium is in place, all sealed up nicely with no leaks. I haven't verified for leaks but I won't be able to either, there's a strength issue. The glass actually ended up .. Uh ... Help me out here, I'm a metrics man, not inches. It was about 2 gradients on an inch short on either side than what we initially measured. So instead of 17 inches it should have been 17.4. Meaning exactly four 16th of an inch short. Make sense? Because of this, the amount of silicone present gives the glass divider a certain degree of elasticity to it. If I press against it, it feels rubbery. Therefore I have to make sure I prop up a rock which I will burry in sand before I even attempt to fill the "wet side" with water. Speaking of water, the "wet side" will hold somewhere around 8 gallons at most, not counting the gravel and some media in it. I believe this is plenty since the crabs, realistically, will not spend a lot of time submerged AND the water area covers more in surface than in height. It is 22 inches long, 6 inches tall and about 17 wide.
Another concern I have is the divider's thickness. It is no thicker than a regular 10 or 20g aquarium. I'm not concerned about it holding water, I'm concerned about placing rocks on top of it to enable the crabs to easily travel. I will either place very little gravel on it, since I had the foresight to glue it at an angle or simply have some arching rocks or driftwood over the entire thing.

Tomorrow, since I have class tonight and I really want to give the silicone an extra 24 hours to the 48 required to cure, I will try to set-up the sand and water and see how it turns out.

How many crabs do you think I can house? Like I said, the entire thing is 46 inches by 17. I think I'm going to have at least 2 red clawed crabs since they will spend most of the time in the "wet area" either in water or on the media above the water, and I will start with 5 or so fiddler crabs, 2 males 3 females?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

OK so I lied 
Got some time today and dumped the 55lb PFS I had on hand. Posted a pic in the slideshow. Tomorrow I'm going to buy another bag and set the stones and everything else.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Alright everyone, short of some minor visual changes here and there and the getting of the actual stock, the set-up is pretty much complete.
Take a look at this slideshow and tell me what you think.
Click here for slideshow
How many crabs do you think I can get away with? I think for the body of water I can start with at least 4 red clawed crabs and about 4 fiddler crabs for the land area. I'm debating putting about 5 or 6 bumblebee gobies in the water as well, or maybe 2 platties. The water side holds 10 gallons.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

both fiddlers and red crabs will need 2 go on the land and water an i think they'll eat the platies if there 2 small


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Is there risk of shock involved if the water temp is at 78 and land at 73-74?
I'm sure they'll be fine, just asking though to make sure.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

I doubt it. 

I wouldnt go with bumblebee gobies, they could easily become a snack. They are very small. 
Have you thought of mudskippers though? You might possibly be able to work them into your setup.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

How about a pair of mollies?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Mollies may work but id get like 5


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

swordtailbreedr said:


> Mollies may work but id get like 5


Not for 10 gallons.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I've decided no fish. It would be unfair to them, there's way too many obstructions and a low-level of water.

Here's another question. It has been suggested to me that it would be best to be a species-only tank, meaning either all red-claws or all-fiddlers. Problem being the fiddler males, if they ever got into a fight, the red claws would not stand a chance. I want peace of mind and quiet in my crabitat and never have considered this. Shouldn't I be safe just getting maybe 2 males for 3 or 4 females and choose shy ones?

Also, in that large of a tank I'm being told 10 crabs should be OK. Does that sound good? I think I will add few and few and monitor their behavior.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Mudskippers would be the exception to fish. IMO they would make an awesome addition to the tank.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure they would but I find them unattractive as pets.

Well I'll be damned.
Just when I thought things were going great, the one red claw crab I've had for 5 months now turns out to be b!tchy with a temper. All crabs are females, I thought things were going to be OK. Anyway, Fuu is her name, and over the course of 2 days she managed to tear up 2 crabs. I have a 2/2 ratio of fiddlers and red claws. She first attacked the other red claw crab, tearing one of her pinchers and 2 legs on the same side. The poor thing has just moulted too. She seems to be okay now other than the fact that she's crippled.
Then yesterday I found one of the smaller fiddler females hiding under a rock on the beach part, missing all but 1 leg on one side [she's got them all on the other] and a pincher.
I was so mad that if I had a puffer around I was going to feed Fuu to it. I removed her from the tank and she's now housed in my 5.5 gallon, which should be fine even for the long term.

Is there a chance that I can tame mean Fuu? My plan is to introduce about 8 or so fiddler crabs and keep the one red claw [I realized a bit too late I should go with a species only tank] so maybe if I keep Fuu by herself for a couple months and give the others a chance to get used to their new home they won't let Fuu bully them?
Advice?
I kinda like red claws better than fiddlers, I find them better looking but they seem to be more shy than fiddlers and now I see they're meaner too.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Should I be worried about having half the tank weight about 120 pounds and the other half only about 70-80?
Being a 75 gallon tank and since 1 gallon of water is ~ 8lb, the whole thing can support 600 pounds, so the weight itself is fine but I'm not sure about the distribution.
I now have a total of 10 very happy fiddler crabs. 3 males, 7 females. They're all getting along fine.


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

If I had that setup I'd get a bearded dragon or 2. I have one and she's a ton of fun. they get big and their care can get more expensive as time goes on. They need crickets every so often, and then put a paper bowl in the corner of the tank with lettuce leaves and mix in some bearded dragon treats with it. Make sure you got a log (i think you had one in your pic) i forgot so they can go up on it and bask in heat, so get a red heat lamp. when they get too hot, they expect a place to cool off, so get a rock formaiton tub with water in it for drink and bathing. they get really fat and they can get mean if you dontt pick them up in a long time, so pick them up for a little everyday and put him against your stomach, they feel comfortable there


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Can one of the mods do me a favor and rename the topic to something more relevant and perhaps move it to the Brackish discussion? Thanks!


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Yahoo Photos shut down, therefore all my pictures have moved here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/fishbon3/Crabitat


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Puffer Pita said:


> I don't think a 75 is big enough for a ball python, but I could be wrong.


75 is a generous amount of space for an adult ball python... The only problem is his tank is very high and BP's arent very arboreal so it would go to waste...


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

For those of you that have kept fiddlers and crabs in general in the past, would there be a reason for them to stay in hiding for most of the time all of a sudden? Up to about 3 months ago I'd see my fiddlers a lot. They'd be out in the open, scavenging for food, the males waving, etc. Lately, I hardly see them. They just hide and seldom see them out and about. They are in good health, water parameters perfect, they eat, moult regularly, etc. It seems that they've gone more nocturnal lately I guess. I can see their tracks in sand too, so I know that they're active, just not so much during the day anymore.
Do these guys go through "seasons" at all? Are they more dormant sometimes and more active other times?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Molting? That's my guess from experience (with other crabs). They often seem dead or disappear when molting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not sure about the hiding away part or going dormant part, but my guess would be either molting, tho I doubt that this would take 3 months, or that they are hibernating, which I wopuldn't think they would do because they come from tropical regions anyway, so they shouldn't have a reason to hibernate.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

The I guess I don't know what it is. Probably they "settled" in their new territory moreso than before? They didn't seem to care about someone's presence, now the second you walk in the room or they sense movement, they're gone. It's no moulting, I know the "symptoms" and can tell days before any of my crabs moult. Maybe now, having territories and such, they went back to their "wild" ways as opposed to being used to people around the tank at the pet shop or something.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder ... is it possible that they don't like the light I am using? My aquarium fluorescent one burned out, it was a 60w I believe, I switched to a regular 38w one I picked up from Menards. It's not for aquarium use but then again I don't need spectrum for any kind of plant growth. I think they were in hiding before I made the switch though. This 38w is a bit whiter and brighter than the old one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I've never heard of that happening, but I suppose if they were uncomfortable in any way they would hide. Maybe try switching back and see how it goes.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I snuck up on the sneaky crabs and two males were perched up on rocks, waving. Other females were going about their business around them. As soon as the felt my presence they disappeared. I guess they're just acting normal and perhaps went back to their "wild" nature. Kinda sucks, because I have to sit there and not move for a few minutes until they come out of hiding


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a shame, but sounds cute, heh. You'd think they'd become more used to you after having been there so long, not the opposite.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

That's exactly what I was thinking about too. But to be honest, they mostly see me at feeding time and PWCs. I have 2 females that will reach out and grab their food from my fingers


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

maybe you should make a cardboard model of yourself and keep it there for like a week so they get used to you lol


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Could a mod please do this topic justice and split it at post #39 [including it] and move it to the Brackish or Invertebrates section? Maybe rename it "75g crab colony" to serve as a good starting point for people interested in more information.

Well, I wanted to provide an update, seeing that this crab colony is turning almost a year old. Everything is going great, I've had 3 of the 10 crabs die either due to stress or old age, as the water parameters are perfect and all the other crabs are doing great. I've lost 2 females and 1 male.

Here is what I have learned.
-If anyone is looking into doing something like this, don't bother about dividing your tank in a perfect half. Give up some land in favor of more water, because these crabs spend most of their time in water. The more water you have, the better.
-You may have a lot of room, but don't go crazy with numbers. My 75 gallon's water side is 18x24 inches. Even with a ton of hiding places [I mean, look at the photos], there were still some territoriality issues.
-Don't overfeed. I started feeding a half of a pea for each crab, 2 days later I would have very small ammonia readings. Feed the equivalent of a quarter of a pea, so half of a half. I feed them once every other day
-If you have crabs you better keep up with WEEKLY partial water changes. These guys are messy eaters
-These guys love peas, carrots, raw shrimp or fish and, if you want convenience, Hikari Tropical Crab Cuisine. They sink, crabs love them, are perfect size and won't break down and pollute your water
-Sand for substrate is the best way to go
-Forget about live plants. They will tear them to pieces

Their behavior is nothing short of fascinating. The way they interact, the way they go about their daily business, great stuff. I regret that I don't have more time to spend watching them. Two females know me now and when I reach in to drop food, while the others will run away, these two will actually reach up to grab their food. Also, I had one of the males do something nothing short of extraordinary. Months ago I had a female that was missing all of the legs on one side except for one. Well, this one male took it upon himself to watch over her at all times. As soon as another male or female would venture close, he'd chase them away. Once the female moulted a few weeks later and regained her legs, all went back to normal. What a nice guy 

That's about it for now. I DEFINITELY have to wipe down my tank's sides, all those brackishwater splashes left some unsightly stains

You can see some new pictures, even with burrows and crabs breeding!
http://picasaweb.google.com/fishbon3/Crabitat


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

My little crabitat's life may have come to an end. My wife and I moved into our new home and I am wondering if I can tear down the crabitat.

For you crab experts/keepers out there, do you think 5 fiddlers [2 males, 3 females] would do OK in a 20 gallon tank? The footprint is a typical 24x12 inches. I would create a slope where they can still get out and have a small beachlike area.


----------

